# GHG mallards.....



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well I gave the GHG mallards the "Tyler Field test" and Im not impressed. Paint is already starting to rub off from one decoy to the other. Why should a decoy have to be placed in seprate slotted bag to make them not loose paint?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

GB3,

I purchased a couple bags lastweek to solve the paint problem. I am hope this helps... The paint could even come off in the bags if they rub against the fabric. I guess time will tell. :-?


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

hunted with two doz field mallys this weekend, held up good, but then again we were not hunting "Tyler Style", I've seen the picts how you throw deeks :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Decoys are made to be used and abused. If I had to to gently place them in bags I would have to kick my own ***. :wink:


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info GB3. We had the same experience with their water decoys. The paint is terrible! They didn't make it half way through the season last year. I had hoped the full-bodies would be better. Anybody recommend any other field duck decoys?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Flambue enticers, you can beat the living crap out of them and nothing will happen to them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We used the GHG's this weekend that were in the bags (they were 4curls) and they seemed alright. The bags are sweet for transport to save room.

We also used the Hardcores and this was my first experience with them. They also, were in the slotted bags.

I preferred the hardcores look and feet/base system over the GHG's myself, but that's only using them one weekend.

My .02


----------



## OTDRSMN (May 17, 2005)

I ordered the HC's first, and after looking them over( paint was already chipping off) I sent those back and ordered GHG's. I like them alot better myself. IMO


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

How's that Avery Motion system working in High winds, too much movement??

Also, Is setup a pain, setting each decoy on a stake??

I was hoping these Decs would start a used market for Flambue enticers.. 8)

U can never find them things used, Cause there's a reason for it. Enticers are the Bigfoot for duck Decoys...


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey GB3...Can you throw a rock?

Cuz if you can there was probably an Avery Pro-Staffer within chucking distance to help you out :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: Groven, you might be right... I wish I could only be completly brain washed of all my hunting knowledge so the only words that come out mouth are " Buy this Avery prodcut ENTER PRODUCT NAME HERE[/u]


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

MnDiver said:


> How's that Avery Motion system working in High winds, too much movement??
> 
> Also, Is setup a pain, setting each decoy on a stake??
> 
> ...


i have the GHG pro-grade goose decoys...the motion is awesome and they look great but in high winds they do make a little noise. it is also kinda a pain to set them up. would i recommend them?....i dont know


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

My GHG's have seen the field three times this year and the flocking is coming off already and their is paint chips flaking all over. Decoys are made to be used and if they can't take it then they'll be out the door. The way some of the decoys today need to be handled is rediculous, the new hunting rigs are going to be old school buses with all but 2 rows of seats still in it so you have enough room to haul your 2 dozen new decoys. :eyeroll:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I would have to kick my own a$$. :wink:


Dude, no need to strain yourself! We are sure there would be a line to help you out. :lol: :lol: Myself not included 'cause your taller and younger than me. 8)

Some folks prefer the fingernail test, some prefer the 50 yard drop kick method!! While others prefer the out the window @ 60 MPH. Either way they are what they are, just something else to waste our $$ on.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Love my GHG standard mallards, no paint issues or anything after a year using them.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

4CurlRedleg said:


> GooseBuster3 said:
> 
> 
> > I would have to kick my own a$$. :wink:
> ...


I like the 60mph out the window test. :wink: Bigfdoots would pass that test ask Hustad for backup.

8)


----------

